# Want to Borrow: Kato Workhorse and Suisin Inox Honyaki



## SolidSnake03

I've been messing around in this hobby for a long time now and these two knives have somehow always eluded me either for lack of funds or lack of availability. I was wondering if there was a kind soul out there willing to consider some sort of loaner agreement for either one of these. 

These two are pretty much the end of the road for me in terms of things I still want to try (production knives). They have been on my "bucket list" for way too long and have just never be able to get either of them. To me each one represents a high point in their respective style (laser vs. workhorse) and I think it would be wonderful to finally get to utilize either. The SIH I have been able to test briefly at work but it was one meal at best and wasn't a fair judge by any means aside from being able to tell it was a damn good cutter.

I'm a simply home cook that loves knives and just think it would be wonderful to get to try these out.
Regarding sizing, for the Kato I'm up for anything, 210, 240 or 270 while for the Suisin ideally it would be 240 or 270. The 210 Suisin just seems really short and isn't something I would see myself ever buying.

Anyhow, I know this is a bit of a long shot but thought "what the hell"? 

Thanks for the consideration everyone!


----------



## SolidSnake03

Figured i would bump this


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Lol


----------



## Asteger

I have neither knife these days, and don't live anywhere near you. However, it's a good idea (and I think in previous years more passarounds and shares would be arranged here). If I were you I might offer a temp trade of some sort, and so whoever's supplying either knife to you would get something to try too, and maybe also a kind of insurance against any mishaps. Maybe this could work too.


----------

